# Amplificador 4 x 50W rms con stk y 12V



## qtden1 (Dic 30, 2007)

Buenas tardes! Soy nuevo en el foro, pero desde que os conoci procuro entrar todo el tiempo que puedo para aprender. Despues de leer mucho, me decidido tomar parte en esto y aprender haciendo un amplificador para mi auto. la idea que tengo es conseguir un amplificador de 4 altavoces y con unos 50wrms cada uno. sobre todo busco que el thd sea bajo, de ahi, la idea de usar stk en vez de tda, ya que x lo leido, son mejores frente a calidad de audio ( o eso creo). He visto que mucha gente se ha construido equipos de 2x50 o 2x60, pero la unica cosa que veo dados mis escasos conocimientos, seria unos dos esos esos, de esa manera tendria 4x50 o 4x60, pero la duda la tengo con el transformador, como tendria que ser? estoy bien encaminado? se podria hacer de otra manera y mejor?

Muchas gracias de antemano, y por el tiempo dedicado.


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2007)

La fuente puede ser SWITCHING,si el integrado lo necesita.

Otra opción sería armarte un TDA a 12V de por lo menos 70W con el cual vas a tener baja THD a 50W

En los post-it del subforocreo que hay unos esquemas de un TDA de 70W

Saludos


----------



## qtden1 (Dic 31, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta tan rapida y feliz año nuevo!

he visto en el foro, un amplificador que da buen resultado, utilizando el stk 086. si lo quiero montar para los 4 altavoces, me imagino que tendre que hacer el sistema 4 veces, pero como debe ser la fuente de alimentacion? tengo que hacer tambien 4 fuentes?

stk 401-320 he visto que es un sistema de 2x80w. seria una buena eleccion. Soy muy novato, de ahi tantas preguntas.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 31, 2007)

Mirate esta pagina que vienen un monton de STK  y un monton mas de amplificadores, por lo poco que he visto son el Datasheet de cada uno http://www.audiolabga.com/pdf/directorylister_v0.6.php


----------

